# Levothyroxine and menstrual issues?



## AddyNat (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello all! I just started levothyroxine about 5 days ago and I feel as though it's adding to my "lady problems." 
I was diagnosed with Hashi's a few months ago, but my former primary and endo were extremely unhelpful. I found a great new practice with a PCP, rheumatologist and endocrinologist all in one office, which was perfect timing because I started having really bad joint pains at the end of June. When I saw the rheumy, he saw an increase in my TSH and conferred with the endo before I even saw her about getting me started on medication. Yay! They prescribed 50mcg of levothyroxine.
I know it takes weeks for any effects to really be felt, so I don't know if the problem I'm having could be from the drug... Back in December, when the Hashi's hit me full force, my period started doing strange things -- coming early, bright red spotting, bleeding when straining... In a nutshell, lighter overall, but much longer and odd. (Sorry if this is TMI!) 
So, I started the levothyroxine towards the end of my period and it seems to have spun even more out of control! I managed to get an appointment with the gyno on Monday, but if anyone has any insight it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, I'm not going to be of much help, but my periods have not been the same since I started on Synthroid/Levo after having my thyroid removed 2 and a half years ago. Every 3 weeks, if not sooner. Extremely irritating.

With you being only 5 days into it, though, I think you should give it more time to work out. Maybe you'll have better luck once your body is a little more regulated.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Just having thyroid problems alone can case major disruptions to your cycle.
Before I was diagnosed I started skipping periods then I had one "period from hell" where I bled for an entire month straight! Ended up with endometrial hyperplasia which sent me to gynecologists....and eventually a loose diagnosis of perimenopause. Then I finally agreed to go on HRT because I was sick of the madness of it all.
I would expect that there will be lady problems  as your body adjusts.
I'm expecting this also now that I have taken myself OFF the HRT and have recently been started (a month ago) on thyroid hormone.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

AddyNat,

You are probably also low in Ferritin - be sure and request that test and make a note of when in your cycle the lab was drawn.

My periods went crazy post TT when I went on Unithroid and I figured it was menopause triggered by the hormone event at removal. I eventually had endometrial ablation as iron supplements were making me extremely ill.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

I suspect it's related to the Hashi's more so than the meds.
I'm unmedicated and have similiar symptoms and problems. 
I feel for you! It's a rough process. 
No doubt they will want to check you out do to the change and spotting.
I would suggest keeping a period/spotting diary.


----------



## AddyNat (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I will definitely ask about the ferritin and keeping a spotting diary sounds like a smart idea -- especially since my memory is not as sharp as it used to be! I hope that if this is all related to my thyroid, the levothyroxine starts to straighten it out. I'm 34 and have had a variety of crazy menstrual issues, but this is just annoying and uncomfortable, especially since I seem to be having some pelvic pain now. I'm a little worried that there might be something cancerous because I've had a partial molar pregnancy in the past and those can cause cancerous growths, but I'm probably being paranoid... Last thing... does anyone know if birth control pills will mess with my thyroid treatments? I'm thinking of going back on them to control my cycle if everything else comes up clear.


----------

